# My Unique e36



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay, so this is the first time I've taken pictures of my car. Or any car for that matter. So they may be bad quality but Oh well. I did a LITTLE photo shopping. Just played with the exposure a little bit and the contrast. Other then that though, no color editing or anything like that.

This is Venus. Yes, she has a name. She is/was a 1998 BMW 328 e36 Coupe. 5 speed manual. I'll list out what she's got in her:

Carbon Fiber hood,
New front and rear Bumpers
Xenon Lights
New Wheels
Carbon fibered Logos (wheels, hood, steering wheel)
Toyota Prius Hybrid Badge (joke)
Tinted Rear Lights (second time... damn cops)
Rear tinted windows (once again... cop got me for the fronts)
Exhaust system
AFE Cool air intake
Totally new suspesion (including lowered)
Carbon Fiber interior paneling
m3 shifter knob (it feels better in my hand okay!?)
HF speakers
Panasonic Deck
two toned black and white interior (to match the rest of the car)
Lighting audio 12" Sub
panasonic 800w amp

I probably forgot a few things but oh well! I hope you enjoy her! Look for her at the 2010 BimmerFest









*The Front Look









Head Lights









Front









Interior









I'm Doing my Part to be "Green"









Carbon Fiber Hood with Logo









Wheel









The Back Look*

I hope you Enjoy!


----------



## e36mike (Jul 31, 2008)

damn that things hideous


----------



## HyphE36 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think I'd have to call that an e41, for it is half way between an e36 and an e46!

I don't know how much love you are going to see for that taste here, but its very clean, can't dispute that (unless you want to dispute what "clean" means... sigh, shame on you!)


----------



## HyphE36 (Oct 20, 2008)

some one else on the forums here rocks that hood... does it look good in person? in online shots it looks a little to "staged" for my taste, as though it has levels (which is does...) do they blend better in person? I do like the scoops just above the headlights, if it just had that and retained the original shape beyond that I would be all over it like a hobo on a pork chop!


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

believe me when I say this car looks much better in person. Of course, I am a little bit biased so I can't really talk. Just look for me at the fest next year and you can make your own opinion


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

looks awesome!!


----------



## EnduroMTS (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great. Who makes that hood? Seibon? clean setup!


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

EnduroMTS said:


> Looks great. Who makes that hood? Seibon? clean setup!


its a VIS Racing Euro R carbon fiber hood


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!

naaah just kidding

im sorry, but an E36 doesnt deserve (or need) that sort of styling.

It looks kinda like "Euro Rice"

But well to each his own.........


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

GusIsBoosted said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!
> 
> naaah just kidding
> 
> ...


+1 
Would definately change some aspects of that thing... but oh well i guess.


----------



## e36mike (Jul 31, 2008)

HyphE36 said:


> I think I'd have to call that hugly, for it is half way between hideous and ugly!


fixed.:thumbup:


----------



## Maarten (Jun 3, 2009)

wow... what nice reactions... hideous,ugly...
The car looks good. Nicely modded. Are you people just very jealous of the car or very very boring people because it's modded?
Lot of lamers here sad to say.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

i loveeee the back of the car looks awesome!


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

Well at least its a Hybrid


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

GusIsBoosted said:


> Well at least its a Hybrid


 just doing my part.


----------



## rede36_325i (Jun 8, 2007)

love the wheels


----------



## jackrules (Jan 11, 2008)

Its a hybrid, It's burns gas and rubber hahah


----------



## trinity (Jun 13, 2009)

nice ride!!!


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

jackrules said:


> Its a hybrid, It's burns gas and rubber hahah


hahahahaha! :rofl::rofl: exactly!!!!


----------



## ianiac (Nov 11, 2006)

How do you like your hood? I'm thinking of changing mine for a OEM style CF hood. The Euro R looks tons better in person, but sometimes i just feel the V in the center is just over done.

Car looks good. Not a fan of the bumpers at all though.


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh man I don't want to be mean but there's just so many things wrong with that car, I'm sorry. It's your car though but you won't be getting much love on the forums for that. Try posting on m3forums.net and see what I mean


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

imma go eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich ........

and maybe ill have a cup of milk to go with it.


----------



## louis1978uk (Jul 20, 2009)

lovely work there not to my tastes but i hated bmws until i purchased 1 now i love em all clearly yourve done a hellish amount of work there and it looks smooth no one but your self has to like it appreciate it or enjoy it so hold your head high and enjoy nice mods if not everyones tastes...but if we were all the same our cars would be identical making car parking lots a royal nightmare...


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

ianiac said:


> How do you like your hood? I'm thinking of changing mine for a OEM style CF hood. The Euro R looks tons better in person, but sometimes i just feel the V in the center is just over done.
> 
> Car looks good. Not a fan of the bumpers at all though.


I love my hood. The V never really bothered me to be honest. In person, its definately never had a negative reaction from anyone


----------



## G Vice (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks nice and clean. I like the ass shot.


----------



## Cuahtemoc1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Get rid of your e46 front bumper; your a e36 your headlights need to be oem or at least ddmtuning(not ebay) your corner lights look like fish eyes your back bumper look ricer as fcuk!!! your wheels look like you bought them at the flea and your car is slow as ****tt!! i would laugh at you if i saw you on the free way.. the sad truth buddy!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

GusIsBoosted said:


> imma go eat a peanut butter and jelly sandwich ........
> 
> and maybe ill have a cup of milk to go with it.


lol what ? thats just to funny i may have to make it part of my signature :rofl:


----------



## rc5695 (Mar 4, 2009)

smudgeman said:


> its a VIS Racing Euro R carbon fiber hood


How happy are you with the VIS hood's fitment, quality, etc.? I'm looking at VIS and Seibon right now for my e39. Thanks.

Nice car btw. I just don't like those wheels, but to each his own; that's what makes customizing & carshows so fun!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## karimMsalama (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice e36


----------



## illrooster132 (Nov 19, 2009)

well here we go. this tread is about photography so..., first i like the composition on the subject. the pictures could be about 1-2 fst bighter. that would open up the shadows a bit. other than that. it looks great. 
enjoy your ride and photography for that matter.:thumbup:


----------

